# Languages you find very beautiful?



## Symmetry (Sep 23, 2022)

Can be languages you understand or ones you don’t but merely sound beautiful. I’m off the opinion that almost every language can sound beautiful with the right speaker, but they all have their own flair for sure.

I’ve always found Arabic to sound really beautiful even if I can understand it at all. French, Greek & Italian also sound very beautiful as well but in a different way.

Hindi can be beautiful if done well (I speak Hindi though so I’m at an advantage of being able to understand the beautiful sounding words)

Japanese is also up there as well for sure


EDIT: If you can & are inclined, feel free to post a video that you feel highlights the languages beauty

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Sep 23, 2022)

Japanese and Korean are the only ones. Most Chinese dialects sound like you're more drunk than the Drunken Master in the Jackie Chan movies, and Spanish and French sound goofy to me. I'm not familiar with any other language besides them and English.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eros (Sep 23, 2022)

Spanish, French, Japanese, and German.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 23, 2022)

Leopard

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sunrider (Sep 23, 2022)

French has always been the sweetest to my ear, but Arabic has always been the prettiest to look at.


----------



## Francyst (Sep 23, 2022)

French and English only when Helen Mirren is speaking

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 23, 2022)

My own, of course.

I really like how Korean sounds in movies, whenever I hear it I feel like I could learn it.

I also like Arabic singing but when ordinary people just talk it doesn't sound the same.


----------



## Polaris (Sep 23, 2022)

Louisiana French and Cajun French. I'd say that, "captivating" is a more correct term though.

English with a Brittish accent pretty much only sounds beautiful when it's spoken by a woman with a very feminine voice. Like Maude Hirst, for example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2022)

japanese 



also french and finnish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 23, 2022)

I enjoy Japanese a lot.

Disco Elysium has given me an appreciation for French and French accents.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 23, 2022)

Latin.

(Turn on subtitles)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Upendo Upendo no Mi (Sep 23, 2022)

Chinese and Arabic always were very interesting and beautiful to me since I was little. Partly because they are very different to what I speak, but also because I’ve been intrigued by the different ways to express thoughts both written and spoken.


----------



## trance (Sep 23, 2022)

spanish
japanese
greek
german

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 23, 2022)

Upendo Upendo no Mi said:


> Mandarin



The politically correct term is actually "Chinese".

"Mandarin" is the largest dialect of Chinese. Those who insist on using the term "Mandarin" are usually people who are for Hong Kong and Taiwan independence, and therefore regard Cantonese and Hokkien as separate languages rather than as dialects of Chinese.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Upendo Upendo no Mi (Sep 23, 2022)

dr_shadow said:


> The politically correct term is actually "Chinese".
> 
> "Mandarin" is the largest dialect of Chinese. Those who insist on using the term "Mandarin" are usually people who are for Hong Kong and Taiwan independence, and therefore regard Cantonese and Hokkien as separate languages rather than as dialects of Chinese.


Oh my apologies. Thank you for telling me, I didn't know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 23, 2022)

Spanish and Italian


----------



## Whitebeard (Sep 23, 2022)

Japanese

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Djomla (Sep 23, 2022)

Spanish. Maybe Italian. I had French in school. Hated it.


----------



## ClannadFan (Sep 23, 2022)

Japanese and Spanish


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 23, 2022)

Unpopular opinion but Spanish is pretty low on my list tbh. No offence to any Spanish speakers, I know it’s captivated millions, but I’ve never found it particularly nice sounding 

Which is weird because I really like Italian


----------



## savior2005 (Sep 23, 2022)

Arabic


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Sep 23, 2022)

Ahava means love in Hebrew


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2022)

i don't find languages beautiful. It just seems like a means to communicate to me and nothing more.


----------



## charles101 (Sep 23, 2022)

I'd say Japanese, English and Czech


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 23, 2022)

I’m curious about why so many people picked Japanese. It obviously sounds cool in anime but generally speaking I think it sounds like breaking sticks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I’m curious about why so many people picked Japanese. It obviously sounds cool in anime but generally speaking I think it sounds like breaking sticks.


i agree, japanese is a horrible sounding language

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 23, 2022)

i think danish sounds beautiful, though it may be a bias from hearing it within extended family. i also know most Scandinavians think danish sounds terrible- like speaking with a mouthful of oatmeal- but it sounds kinda sing-songy to me 



Kitsune said:


> I’m curious about why so many people picked Japanese. It obviously sounds cool in anime but generally speaking I think it sounds like breaking sticks.



japanese would be my other pick

i like japanese because i can tell the obvious start and end of a sentence. with korean, to my untrained ear, the entire language sounds like a series of sighs with a few words thrown in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2022)

weebs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> weebs


"why be weeaboos when you can be xiaboos" - ying

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2022)

Gin said:


> "why be weeaboos when you can be xiaboos" - ying


why watch anime when you can watch chinese state news

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 23, 2022)

Italian without a doubt.

Arabic depends, it sounded beautiful to me but when i heard it only on one occasion.

Spanish to me sounds quite common . I don't know if it's because i’m so familiar with the language and also due to have some words similar to portuguese.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Symmetry (Sep 23, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> I’m curious about why so many people picked Japanese. It obviously sounds cool in anime but generally speaking I think it sounds like breaking sticks.


Interesting 

To me it sounds very unique to my untrained ear. It sounds very light and soft but in a very different way then how I’d imagine based on those adjectives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Sep 23, 2022)

Hindi

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Garcher (Sep 23, 2022)

German


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 23, 2022)

Symmetry said:


> To me it sounds very unique to my untrained ear. It sounds very light and soft but in a very different way then how I’d imagine based on those adjectives


Idk I feel like Japanese really shines in scenes where the characters are screaming and crying.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2022)

i feel like japanese really shines in silent movies

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yamato (Sep 23, 2022)

Spanish, Japanese, Taiwanese


Korean and German just sounds angry to me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2022)

chinese (in my limited experience) sounds staccato and clipped, kinda angry
korean (again in my limited experience, basically movies and squid game) sounds like they're sighing a lot, lots of words trail off that way, similar to japanese but like they're always sad

japanese is justright.jpg


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2022)

Gin said:


> chinese (in my limited experience) sounds staccato and clipped, kinda angry
> korean (again in my limited experience, basically movies and squid game) sounds like they're sighing a lot, lots of words trail off that way, similar to japanese but like they're always sad
> 
> japanese is justright.jpg



it's just right if you don't know left from right, maybe

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> it's just right if you don't know left from right, maybe


the only thing that would've made elden ring better is a japanese voice option


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 23, 2022)

Gin said:


> chinese (in my limited experience) sounds staccato and clipped, kinda angry


That’s Cantonese. Mandarin is nice.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> That’s Cantonese. Mandarin is nice.




makes sense, most of my exposure to chinese was in college in the uk

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2022)

anyway, jokes aside

of all the asian languages, japanese is probably the nicest sounding to the untrained ear because 1.) it's the one people tend to hear the most through things like anime, which makes the language sound very cool and sometimes poetic and 2.) japanese people themselves are associated with politeness and being soft-spoken 

chinese - both mandarin and cantonese - is a fast machine gun language with a lot of tonal variation, so it's very rarely going to sound smooth. a lot of chinese people also tend to be quite shouty in the way they communicate, which adds to the aggressiveness of the language's sound

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> That’s Cantonese. Mandarin is nice.


cantonese sounds absolutely terrible

mandarin can sound nice, but i think most western ears would still consider it to be quite a 'harsh' sounding language unless it's spoken by a soft-spoken chinese person

i remember one time my friend visited my home and was asking me what my parents were arguing about earlier that day and they were just talking about the weather

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> cantonese sounds absolutely terrible
> 
> mandarin can sound nice, but i think most western ears would still consider it to be quite a 'harsh' sounding language unless it's spoken by a soft-spoken chinese person
> 
> i remember one time my friend visited my home and was asking me what my parents were arguing about earlier that day and they were just talking about the weather


:yinglul


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 23, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> cantonese sounds absolutely terrible
> 
> mandarin can sound nice, but i think most western ears would still consider it to be quite a 'harsh' sounding language unless it's spoken by a soft-spoken chinese person
> 
> i remember one time my friend visited my home and was asking me what my parents were arguing about earlier that day and they were just talking about the weather


True. I’m mostly basing it off of films, where you have Gong Li making it sound amazing.

I think French sounds really good in movies but irl it can be extremely guttural.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 23, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> True. I’m mostly basing it off of films, where you have Gong Li making it sound amazing.
> 
> I think French sounds really good in movies but irl it can be extremely guttural.


yeah, i don't think films are a good representation of what a language really sounds like when spoken in day-to-day life by the average joe

films make french sound sexy as hell, but in-person it sounds like the person is trying to speak with a giant blob of phlegm stuck in their throat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Sep 23, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> Idk I feel like Japanese really shines in scenes where the characters are screaming and crying.


you like some weird stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Sep 23, 2022)

Swahili and French


----------



## Karasu (Sep 23, 2022)

Super limited exposure IRL. Also, have to say that dialect, gender, and I guess  timbre seem to make a huge difference IMO. Loosely speaking (and in no particular order) - French, Spanish, Italian, Japanese, English speakers from the UK/India. It's been awhile since I've heard German, but I'm left with the impression that it sounds harsh/angry to my ear. I will have to go back and watch Mostly Martha again 

American English sounds basic af to me, but some people just have a gold tone and it's enjoyable to hear (less to do with a language and more to do with idiosyncrasies). Like Steve Blum - dude!


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 24, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> cantonese sounds absolutely terrible
> 
> mandarin can sound nice, but i think most western ears would still consider it to be quite a 'harsh' sounding language unless it's spoken by a soft-spoken chinese person
> 
> i remember one time my friend visited my home and was asking me what my parents were arguing about earlier that day and they were just talking about the weather





Kitsune said:


> True. I’m mostly basing it off of films, where you have Gong Li making it sound amazing.
> 
> I think French sounds really good in movies but irl it can be extremely guttural.



While spoken Classical Chinese (_wenyan_ 文言) would be unintelligible to modern audiences, due to the extremely large number of characters that have the same pronunciation in Standard Mandarin ("知之为知之，不知为不知，是知也"), Chinese costume dramas have a register of "semi-Classical" Chinese that is pretty fun if you know CC.

Example from one of my fav. movies, _Hero_ (2002):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blk (Sep 24, 2022)

I like Spanish a lot, sounds sexy.

French is "musical" so to speak.

English is fine.


German sounds angry.


Of the Asian languages Korean sounds the best for me, Japanese so and so.

Regarding Chinese i have had barely any exposure to it so no idea.


Arabic is nice in songs.


On the other hand Italian sounds 'neutral' to me (could be native language bias).




dr_shadow said:


> Latin.
> 
> (Turn on subtitles)





Have to agree with the guy in the video that if i had to compare Latin and Italian, the former feels like a more authoritative language.


----------



## Worm Juice (Sep 24, 2022)

The way Brazilians speak Portuguese it sounds very suave


----------



## Galan (Sep 26, 2022)

Sanskrit and French. German sounds very rude to me.


----------



## Flowjr (Sep 26, 2022)

Spanish from Mexico and Colombia.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 22, 2022)

Spanish


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 23, 2022)

French and Japanese.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 23, 2022)

Food 

 Sorry but everyone is tossing around French, Italian, Chinese I couldn't help but think it.

And with a comment like this you would think I weigh 400 pounds  having a hard time maintaining my weight been working so much. But the language is amazing...and universal.


----------



## Capa13 (Oct 25, 2022)

Japanese, French, Italian


----------

